# Your Personal Travelling Soundtrack?



## DesertRat

I unexpectedly had some free time on my hands today, and randomly wondered the following:

_What would be my ideal soundtrack/song list/etc. while on the road?_

The only answer I could come up with was: Anything with a good, solid beat. Something to keep up the motivation to keep moving forward.

I'll work on artists and songs later.

What would you or do you have on your playlists for road songs?


----------



## pigpen

when I first hit the road I had an eighty gig ipod with everything from abyssic hate(depressive black metal) to rye'n clover(cutsie folk punk) but I lost it on my first trip to NOLA(surprise, surprise).

what genre(s) and themes do you typically enjoy?

Edit: no matter which way your pleasure bends, listen to "the band", good road tunes.


----------



## DesertRat

pigpen said:


> when I first hit the road I had an eighty gig ipod with everything from abyssic hate(depressive black metal) to rye'n clover(cutsie folk punk) but I lost it on my first trip to NOLA(surprise, surprise).
> 
> what genre(s) and themes do you typically enjoy?


 
I've got an old 120GB sitting here. How did you keep yours charged? I don't have a wall charger for mine, but I guess any charger with a USB adapter should work, eh?

On mine I have everything from movie soundtracks to rock (AC/DC, Queensryche, etc.) to J-Pop to Trance to Country to a Praga Kahn collab., and the list goes on.

Basically, musically I'm all over the map.

Still only have less than 200 tracks on it.


----------



## pigpen

the third gen eighty gig I had stayed charged forever, I had the stock charger and stock apple adaptor to plug it into two pronged sockets.

BlogSpot is great for downloading tunes and finding similar artists.


----------



## DesertRat

Right on. Thanks for the heads up on the fresh tune selection.


----------



## schmutz

The Malakas, Blind Boy Chocolate and the Milk Sheiks, Breakfast with Amy, This Train, mewithoutyou, gipsy.cz, Anya Marina, DI, 7 seconds, Nirvana... I guess just fun music that keeps things positive and keeps me going or that I can scream along to


----------



## benjysirois

I lean to a lot of post rock. A lot of "Godspeed You! Black Emperor" 
It's very roady and there's even subtle train hopping references


----------



## Evy

benjysirois said:


> I lean to a lot of post rock. A lot of "Godspeed You! Black Emperor"
> It's very roady and there's even subtle train hopping references


you like This Will Destroy You? will check out that band you mentioned...


----------



## benjysirois

Evy said:


> you like This Will Destroy You? will check out that band you mentioned...



I love This Will Destroy You!
Happy listenings!


----------



## Roosterruler

The Onion Song
by Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell

So good.



The world is just a great big onion
And pain and fear are the spices that make you cry
And the only way to get rid of this great big onion
Is to plant love seeds until it dies, uh, huh.


----------



## Evy

benjysirois said:


> I love This Will Destroy You!
> Happy listenings!


yes yes yes! dig these!


----------



## DuHastMich

For me, I love the metal that pisses you off and helps you contemplate gutting an antelope while hitchhiking. Also, I have a heavy preference for those songs or artists that discuss shit that other pussies are too afraid of dealing with.

That being said, I have around 3,550 songs (80% which I legally bought over the years) that are NOTHING but metal. I have not figured out how to make playlists (nor do I care with the 'shuffle songs' feature). Some of what you'll find on my iPod (which is fucked until I can either get the screen fixed or obtain a new one) includes:


Manowar
Lizzy Borden
Exciter
Stormtroopers of Death
DevilDriver
Otep
Type O Negative
Metal Church
Motorhead
Anthrax
Cannibal Corpse
Mercyful Fate
Hammerfall
Jag Panzer
Riot
Yngwie Malmsteen (fucking awesome concentration riffs)
Steve Vai
Steeler (Malmsteen's side project)
Annihilator
AC/DC (I have verified I own every song EVER made - bootlegs too)
Anvil
Black Flag
Biohazard
Cirith Ungol
Those are just some artists. I could literally bog down this post with fucking hundreds of forgotten metal bands from '71 onward.


----------



## Ridire

I listen to songs I can sing while traveling, it helps keep my spirits up and I can entertain others at the same time. As such, most of my playlist is Celtic and Japanese Folk, Cabaret, War-Chant, and Pagan Rock. I've got some Metal, Jazz, and Punk mixed in too.

- Voltaire 
- Mercedes Lackey 
- Heather Dale 
- Heather Alexander/Alexander James (FtM, transitioned in '09)
- Blind Guardian
-Elvenking
-Eluveitie
-Omnia
-Faun
- MaestroRage
- Shadow6Nothing9
- Hosozukuri
- Rin'
- Freedom Call
- Rob Lane
-Murray Gold
-Sabaton
- Dubliners
- Dropkick Murphy's
- The Best of Celtic Music (a bunch of blokes on one album)
- Manau
- Martial
- Kamelot
- Flogging Molly
- Red Union
- Lotus Juice


----------



## crow jane

Brian Eno


----------



## Hylyx

crow jane said:


> Brian Eno



Music for Railyards is indeed a great album.

My music is all over the place, but I try to keep a list of stuff to keep my spirits up.
So everything from Turmion Katilot to The Gorillaz to the Katamari Damacy soundtrack.
Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I don't keep music or anything valuable with me. But I do bring earphones and normally I will hit a library anytime I see one, just to listen some music on youtube. Faith No More, Angel Dust full album has been pretty consistent. Also this:


----------



## briancray

I uploaded most of my music to Google Music so I just stream it when I have 3g or WiFi. But I have a little bit of the following:

311, AC/DC, Acid Girls, Agent Orange, Alice in Chains, Alien Ant Farm, Bad Religion, Beastie Boys, The Black Keys, Dead Kennedy's, The Distillers, Drowning Pool, KMFDM, Lil Wyte, Limp Bizkit, Lotus, MGMT, Mindless Self Indulgence, Misfits, Modest Mouse, Nirvana, Incubus, NOFX, Offspring, Papa Roach, Rage Against the Machine, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Shinedown, Slightly Stupid, STS9, Sublime, Sum 41, System of a Down, Weezer.

I lost a lot of music a while ago when my shit died, but that covers a lot of different genres, which I'm sure many have heard of most those bands.


----------



## LivingFree

Six organs of admittance


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I listen to a lot of devil makes three and mischief brew also been digging on flux of pink indians uncarved block. Also grimes, ministry, amebix, fad gadget, gogol bordello. also been diggin into my roots with bowie, adolescents, screamers, bad religion, zounds, vice squad, adicts.


----------



## kneedleknees

DesertRat said:


> I unexpectedly had some free time on my hands today, and randomly wondered the following:
> 
> _What would be my ideal soundtrack/song list/etc. while on the road?_
> 
> The only answer I could come up with was: Anything with a good, solid beat. Something to keep up the motivation to keep moving forward.
> 
> I'll work on artists and songs later.
> 
> What would you or do you have on your playlists for road songs?


honestly the Tom Waits album Mule Variations is a great roadgoing record. I pick that. I've made a mix of ambient and shoegazy stuff for road trips, got Sufjan Stevens, New Order, Yo La Tengo, Slowdive, and some other stuff like Japandroids to keep you awake


----------



## kneedleknees

Ridire said:


> I listen to songs I can sing while traveling, it helps keep my spirits up and I can entertain others at the same time. As such, most of my playlist is Celtic and Japanese Folk, Cabaret, War-Chant, and Pagan Rock. I've got some Metal, Jazz, and Punk mixed in too.
> 
> - Voltaire
> - Mercedes Lackey
> - Heather Dale
> - Heather Alexander/Alexander James (FtM, transitioned in '09)
> - Blind Guardian
> -Elvenking
> -Eluveitie
> -Omnia
> -Faun
> - MaestroRage
> - Shadow6Nothing9
> - Hosozukuri
> - Rin'
> - Freedom Call
> - Rob Lane
> -Murray Gold
> -Sabaton
> - Dubliners
> - Dropkick Murphy's
> - The Best of Celtic Music (a bunch of blokes on one album)
> - Manau
> - Martial
> - Kamelot
> - Flogging Molly
> - Red Union
> - Lotus Juice


FAUN AND ELUVEITIE!!! AWESOME!!! dig some Dubliners and Omnia too. Blind Guardian is neat what Ive heard


----------



## benjysirois

kneedleknees said:


> honestly the Tom Waits album Mule Variations is a great roadgoing record. I pick that. I've made a mix of ambient and shoegazy stuff for road trips, got Sufjan Stevens, New Order, Yo La Tengo, Slowdive, and some other stuff like Japandroids to keep you awake


Have you been able to catch Slowdive on tour!? If you can, get yourself a ticket to a show. I cried...it was soooo beautiful. I agree with ya on Mule Variations. I always used to start the day with Pony when I was feeling down.


----------



## kneedleknees

benjysirois said:


> Have you been able to catch Slowdive on tour!? If you can, get yourself a ticket to a show. I cried...it was soooo beautiful. I agree with ya on Mule Variations. I always used to start the day with Pony when I was feeling down.


two of my friends did in DC but I wasnt able to go  I wanted to.
and yeah it's a fucking AWESOME trip album!


----------

